
Facebook while black: Users say talking about racism is censored as hate speech - tareqak
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2019/04/24/facebook-while-black-zucked-users-say-they-get-blocked-racism-discussion/2859593002/
======
opwieurposiu
And so the left's campaign for censorship comes back to bite them. Who could
have predicted that?

I guess this is a good thing in that the worse censorship gets, the more
people will realize we need decentralized web services.

------
torstenvl
Any statement of the form "[Racial identifier] men/women/people are
[criticizing adjective]" is _per se_ racist.

If one wants to argue that wide-ranging systemic racism is worse than
incidental one-off racist comments, I totally get that and I'm inclined to
agree. But trying to redefine "racism" to exclude racism against a certain
group is not acceptable.

 _1984_ was a cautionary tale, not a how-to guide. If a proposed method of
political argument requires redefining the English language, that should give
one pause.

~~~
Eylandos
Incredible. You honestly spun it so that the person who is the victim of
racism is in fact to blame.

~~~
bleriot
The person in the article said “white people are so fragile”. That’s a racist
statement, so no spinning needed.

